# Super healthy POP SICLE



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Ey guys so here's a super healthy and yummy ice pop recipe!
You will need:
-your favorite fruits
-water
-a knife
-ice pop containers
You will need to cut the fruit into small pieces only about a centimeter long 
NOTE: don't cut too much fruit unless you want to eat the extra fruit 
Then fill the ice pop makers with fruit
Next fill the containers with the water to the top (DON'T over fill!!!! Yikes)
Then stick the stick/holds in (yes even in the fruit) and freeze!
Wah-la! Healthy fruity ice pops that are vegan, great for kids and adults, and easy!!!!!!! 
Stay in touch for more....


----------

